# Inpatient Coders--both FT and PT



## orazzals (Aug 8, 2012)

I was asked if I can post a job opening in Manhattan


A top ranked Manhattan hospital is looking for Inpatient Coders--both FT and PT, midtown east and uptown. $60-$64K w/ full benefit.  A great step in anyone's career to have this hospital on their resumé.

They're ready to start interviewing candidates right away, so have people send me their resumés as soon as they can.  Thx.

Have a great weekend!

Margo Leanna
Joppa Medical Recruiting
978-387-9367
margo@joppamedicalrecruiting.com


----------



## mshay134 (Aug 9, 2012)

Margo, This message should be posted in the Job Posting forum.  Unfortunately, most people will not look here for a position as this is a general discussion forum.

Thanks for posting the position!!!


----------

